# Wobble in lathe headstock



## Mallardman (Feb 12, 2017)

I noticed while turning a pen the other day I seem to have a slight wobble in the headstock of my lathe. Any suggestions on how to narrow down the problem? It's a model 113.23881 craftsman so parts are scarce to say the least.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Sears Parts Direct - I would guess the lathe spindle bearing... Part #9 on the diagram. If you click on the picture it opens a larger view and parts list. That is an available part.


----------



## Mallardman (Feb 12, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Sears Parts Direct - I would guess the lathe spindle bearing... Part #9 on the diagram. If you click on the picture it opens a larger view and parts list. That is an available part.


Ok I will look into that.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Didn't look that close earlier, there are 2 of those bearings in there Jay. Both the same part number, one on either side of the headstock. You might want to order #10 the 2 pack of snap rings also. Those things have a tendency to launch when removing and installing, and for $3.50 I'd have a couple extra just because.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 12, 2017)

And snap ring pliers. Needle nose pliers can ruin the rings. Not to mention, make em fly futher than expected....
Don't ask me how I know this.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Parts may be fun, note there is a substitution number listed for both parts. You'll need it! When you click on them, it says those parts aren't available anymore either. You simple add them to cart and they ship the substitute I guess. Honestly... You may be better off pulling them and seeing if you can find a part number on them. May be a common bearing, or at least something the local parts store or bearing store can measure and order cheaper than that $20.43 per bearing. That's kinda ridiculous for a price, I'd guess that's maybe a $10 bearing if you can find it elsewhere.

Been down that road before! Supplier wanted to sell me a $450 chlorine analyzer because the bearing was going out in it. Tore it apart in about 5 minutes, went to the local bearing shop, he measured the bearing and looked it up, and it was $3.50 part. I bought 2 of them. Then called the supplier and told them they might want to stock those, because I was going to tell everyone they were getting screwed.


----------



## Mallardman (Feb 12, 2017)

I will try to take it apart tomorrow and see if I can find some parts locally before I order any. If I put to much money in it I might as well buy a different lathe. Thanks for the help guys I really appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 13, 2017)

Yeah, given the availability of parts, I think I'd look for another before sticking too much money into it.


----------

